# WES and IQAS



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,
I have already got my graduation degree assessed from WES and I have got ECA report as well. For my MBA, I would be sending my transcripts to IQAS for assessment. While creating Express entry profile, will they accept assessments from two different bodies?

Kindly confirm at the earliest.

Thanks in advance


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What is a graduation degree?


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Graduation Degree implies "Bachelor's degree"


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

htgaus said:


> Graduation Degree implies "Bachelor's degree"


Not in Canada it doesn’t.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

htgaus said:


> Graduation Degree implies "Bachelor's degree"



Then call it that as 'graduation degree' is completely and utterly meaningless here in Canada.


----------



## htgaus (Mar 14, 2016)

Hi,

I am not able to make payment for IQAS via "Interac Online" option.
Any pointers here?

Thanks in advance


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

htgaus said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am not able to make payment for IQAS via "Interac Online" option.
> Any pointers here?
> ...


Try contacting IQAS? They should be able to give you some guidance as to how to proceed... none of us works for IQAS and thus any 'suggestion' we make would be pure speculation.


----------

